# No Foil Ribs on UDS



## willygm (Jul 21, 2014)

So built a UDS. Wouldn't cook on anything ever again. So I've been doing 3-2-1 method on ribs lately and not a fan. Looked around and not much on anything other then that method. Would like to try no foil. Questions

1: How long
2: What temp
3: Any other suggestions

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2014)

I like to do my non-foil Naked ribs in a 250-265 degree smoker. For beef and spare ribs I shoot for 5-6 hours. Baby backs 4-5 hours. I look for meat pull back and on full racks I do the bend test. Pick up ribs about mid point of rack and should bend almost 90 degrees.


----------



## willygm (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry I'm obviously a newbie. So it takes the same time as the 3-2-1 method. So what are the benefits of foiling over not?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2014)

willygm said:


> Sorry I'm obviously a newbie. So it takes the same time as the 3-2-1 method. So what are the benefits of foiling over not?



Yes plus or minus a hour.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 21, 2014)

On a normal smoker I go 275-300 and you're looking at 3-4 hours on spares and less on BB..    I have another cooker where my last ribs took maybe hour and a half....best ribs i've  had i  think.


----------



## willygm (Jul 21, 2014)

Well thanks. Gonna fire it up in the morning. Gonna start with chicken thighs in morning then ribs when that's done. So thighs for lunch and ribs for dinner. Thanks guys.


----------



## james1nc (Jul 21, 2014)

To me the purpose of foiling is an almost guaranty to have moist ribs every time.


----------



## willygm (Jul 22, 2014)

So by not foiling do the ribs come out dry. Or drier. Like I said I have only ever foiled. They come out plenty moist, but always falling off the bone. Family loves them. I don't. Just looking for something I enjoy a little more. Never done it with no foil so a little nervous. Have tried two briskets and both come out horrible. So time for a good cook.


----------



## ufboostedgator (Jul 22, 2014)

I have done no foil before, the ribs are just a little drier. No biggie but sometimes takes a little longer to cook.


----------



## james1nc (Jul 22, 2014)

willygm said:


> So by not foiling do the ribs come out dry. Or drier. Like I said I have only ever foiled. They come out plenty moist, but always falling off the bone. Family loves them. I don't. Just looking for something I enjoy a little more. Never done it with no foil so a little nervous. Have tried two briskets and both come out horrible. So time for a good cook.


when you foil if you don't want yours falling off the bone cut down your time in the foil. try 3-1.5 -1.5 method. with no foiling just spray more often so they don't dry out.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 22, 2014)

Not foiling doesn't mean dry ribs...I've had the wettest moistest ribs EVER going nekkid.


----------



## brooksy (Jul 22, 2014)

I never foil my ribs and have never had a dry rack to date. Did some babyback's on Saturday that are fall off the bone went for about 4 1/2 hours at 250. Simple process start smoker remove meat from fridge remove silver skin coat with rub and on the smoker cook till done.


----------



## willygm (Jul 22, 2014)

Do I need to spray with no foil? I like salt and pepper only. Sorry for all the rookie questions.


----------



## brooksy (Jul 22, 2014)

I personally do not spritz. I don't like to even open the lid till I'm at least 3 hours into the cook.


----------



## blacklab (Jul 22, 2014)

Asking ?s is how we learn, so don't be sorry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I never foil spay about every hr or hr  an half. Ribs for me take about 7hrs.


----------



## willygm (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks all for the patience and wisdom.


----------



## padronman (Jul 23, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> Not foiling doesn't mean dry ribs...I've had the wettest moistest ribs EVER going nekkid.


Agree with this post


----------

